# Pick n Pay for Racc



## Rooigevaar (10/2/20)

Pick n Pay now stocks Racc City in selected stores country wide!

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/2/20)

Congratulations @Rooigevaar! 


Rooigevaar said:


> Pick n Pay now stocks Racc City in selected stores country wide!
> 
> View attachment 189780

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/2/20)

nice one !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (15/2/20)

Well done buddy .. I spotted it at piknpay today. Stock moving fast says the lady at the kiosk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/20)

Congrats @Rooigevaar , that’s fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

